# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Synoviale Chondromatose heup

## Fazer

Hallo ik ben een man van 32 jaar en ben nu 2x aan mijn heup geopereerd en hebben kraakbeen verwijderd.
Het komt iedere keer weer terug .
De arts wil nog steeds geen nieuwe heup plaatsen heeft iemand een idee hoe en wat de oplossing is tegen dit probleem om dit te genezen 
Ik zit aan de medicijnen waar ik ook weer ziek van word.
Slapen doe je ook al niet door de pijn die niet te houden is.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet zo één twee drie niets ... maar leef wél met je mee; die pijnen zijn niet te harden en die medicatie doet je lichaam ook geen deugd...

Sterkte !!!!!!

----------


## djaantje

Voor zover ik weet is het niet te genezen.
Ook ik heb inmiddels al 3 operatie's achter de rug.
IK ben 39 en ook te jong voor een kunstheup.
Wat bij mij wel de pijn een beetje laat zakken is warmte.
In de vorm van een heet bad of midalgan smeren.

Hopelijk heb je er wat aan en sterkte want het is niet altijd makkelijk.

----------


## Fazer

Hallo ik heb goed nieuws .
Ben naar Zwolle Isala ziekenhuis geweest en ze willen wel een nieuwe heup plaatsen.
Daar kijken ze niet of je te jong bent ,maar of het het enigste optie nog is en dat was bij mij het geval.
Over 2 weken ben ik al aan de beurt.

----------

